# TR:  Edge Tune



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2012)

www.edgetune.com

Okay, here's the report from my 1st use of my new dremmel tool based edge tuner, the edge tune.

Unpacking the edge tune






The instructions for use are quite detailed, however I will admit that I did re watch the 3 minute video clip on their website a couple of times to make sure that I was both doing the assembly correctly and also the final adjusting and use on the edge.  IMHO, a few pictures to accompany the text would be a great help

All set up





What this really shows is the extra brass strips and extra 1/2 degree spacer strips that are included.  All you need to do is swap in/out the brass strips and you can quickly adjust the amount of bevel you want for the pair of skis you're working on.  I was able to remove and switch out a brass strip from the chasis of the edge tune in less than 20 seconds

The "victim"   One of my wife's old Rossi Mountain Viper's that hasn't left my basement in about a decade!





The 1st pass





The left say 1/3rd of the edge I didn't touch, hence its dark appearance from 10 years of sitting in the basement.  The right 2/3rds or so with its shiny finish was the result of my 1st few seconds of use of the edge tune.  It took me less than a minute to get the guide screws adjusted in the chasis so that just the tip of the ceramic stone in the dremmel was just touching the edge.  The guide screws slide along the sidewall

1st pass along the tail





I figure that when I get up to VT and have a ski mounted on a real tuning bench in a real ski vise that I will be able to finish an entire edge in 45 seconds or so. The finish that the ceramic stone puts on the edge is very smooth and sharp and definitely has that "hockey skate edge radius" profile!  The one thing that I did notice, and granted it may of had as much to do with the fact that this ski had some seriously burred edged and hadn't seen a file in over 10 years,  but even my wife when I showed her the results commented on how their was a slight "lip" on the base side of the edge that i'd want to give a quick pass or 2 with a gummi stone along the base before hitting the hill

All in all, the edge tune made a good 1st impression on me.  I'll be real curious (and seeking out some slick stuff  ) this weekend to see how the esults perform on the hill!


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2012)

Nice report, Doc.  It looks really cool.  I don't have time this a.m to read the info and/or watch the video....can it do the base edge too?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> Nice report, Doc.  It looks really cool.  I don't have time this a.m to read the info and/or watch the video....can it do the base edge too?



This is only for use on the side edge.  Their recommendation for the base edge (starting with either a freshly stone ground or brand new, "flat" base edge (a base bevel of your choice is fine too) ) is to just give the base edge a few passes with either a fine diamond stone or gummi stone to maintain it's smoothness.  The way that the edge tune sharpens and gives the side edge a "hollowed"/radiused out edge similar to a hockey skate blade edge, they say that filing of the base edge isn't needed (just keep it smooth and polished with a stone), and based on the first impression that I had last night,  I would totally believe that!


----------



## marcski (Feb 2, 2012)

That sounds sweet.  I love my dremel!  Anything with that many rpm'S is cool!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2012)

marcski said:


> That sounds sweet.  I love my dremel!  Anything with that many rpm'S is cool!



Crank the dremmel up to maximum RPM's (the Edge Tune folks actually tell you in the instructions to run it at 30-35k RPM's whch after checking my dremmel owners manual was speed setting 6 out of 6 on my dremmel  ) and go for it! 

I will admit that at first seeing all the sparks flying off the edge took a bit of getting used to, but then the inner 6 yr old child in me kicked in and it was more like "COOL! sparks!"   :lol:


----------



## Glenn (Feb 2, 2012)

That looks pretty cool Jeff. Keep us posted.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't know if I'd go for the hockey skate edge. Seems it would wear off faster making you sharpen the edges more often. 

Gonna try and keep an eye on this and see if it goes on sale over the summer.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 3, 2012)

It looks pretty cool but I'm not sold on the concave edge shape the stone creates. Seems to me that would make the edge more susceptible to damage from rocks, etc.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 4, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> It looks pretty cool but I'm not sold on the concave edge shape the stone creates. Seems to me that would make the edge more susceptible to damage from rocks, etc.



It seems like it's making a 3* edge to a 5* edge (just a guess) at the actual edge.  Very sharp but high edge angles wear out faster.  Also, there is such a thing as too sharp.

Keep posting on your results - very interested in this tool.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2012)

OK, you gotta make me spend more money!


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 4, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> It looks pretty cool but I'm not sold on the concave edge shape the stone creates. Seems to me that would make the edge more susceptible to damage from rocks, etc.





goldsbar said:


> It seems like it's making a 3* edge to a 5* edge (just a guess) at the actual edge.  Very sharp but high edge angles wear out faster.  Also, there is such a thing as too sharp.
> 
> Keep posting on your results - very interested in this tool.



I read the website and it can do a normal edge too.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2012)

On second taught, it looks nice, but nothing like a hand job.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 4, 2012)

andyzee said:


> On second taught, it looks nice, but nothing like a hand job.



I love a good hand job.  The machines are a bit rough.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 4, 2012)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I love a good hand job.  The machines are a bit rough.



My thoughts exactly,


----------



## planb420 (Feb 4, 2012)

Want one!!!


----------



## andyzee (Feb 11, 2012)

drjeff said:


> This is only for use on the side edge.  Their recommendation for the base edge (starting with either a freshly stone ground or brand new, "flat" base edge (a base bevel of your choice is fine too) ) is to just give the base edge a few passes with either a fine diamond stone or gummi stone to maintain it's smoothness.  The way that the edge tune sharpens and gives the side edge a "hollowed"/radiused out edge similar to a hockey skate blade edge, they say that filing of the base edge isn't needed (just keep it smooth and polished with a stone), and based on the first impression that I had last night,  I would totally believe that!



drjeff, what do you use for the base edge. I'm looking at guides and not sure what to go for, Typically I will just go over them with a stone, do have an inexpensive base edge guide I use maybe once a year. However my problem is this, I'm using the Skivisions Base Flattening/Structure tool and although the metal insert should work fine on the edges, I believe the edges themselves should be filed down. Look for a good guide, any suggestions? For now, this seems to be a favorite:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2012)

andyzee said:


> drjeff, what do you use for the base edge. I'm looking at guides and not sure what to go for, Typically I will just go over them with a stone, do have an inexpensive base edge guide I use maybe once a year. However my problem is this, I'm using the Skivisions Base Flattening/Structure tool and although the metal insert should work fine on the edges, I believe the edges themselves should be filed down. Look for a good guide, any suggestions? For now, this seems to be a favorite:



AZ - what I use for my base bevel is another ski visions product, their ski sharp. Before I got my edge tune, I used a coarse stone in the base insert holder and a file insert in the side insert holder, I had my ski sharp set to a 1*base/3* side bevel combo. Now I have taken out the side edge file insert and just have the base edge coarse stone insert in for any deburring and/or polishing of my base edge. Seems to work well so far. 

The file guide you put a picture up of would more than likely do the same thing quite well. Since I already owned my ski sharp and the fact that the ski sharp has 3* of adjustability verses a file guide that doesn't have any adjustability, i'll probably stick with my ski sharp for the options that it gives me (not that i've changed my base edge bevel preference in about 20 years  )


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2012)

drjeff said:


> AZ - what I use for my base bevel is another ski visions product, their ski sharp. Before I got my edge tune, I used a coarse stone in the base insert holder and a file insert in the side insert holder, I had my ski sharp set to a 1*base/3* side bevel combo. Now I have taken out the side edge file insert and just have the base edge coarse stone insert in for any deburring and/or polishing of my base edge. Seems to work well so far.
> 
> The file guide you put a picture up of would more than likely do the same thing quite well. Since I already owned my ski sharp and the fact that the ski sharp has 3* of adjustability verses a file guide that doesn't have any adjustability, i'll probably stick with my ski sharp for the options that it gives me (not that i've changed my base edge bevel preference in about 20 years  )




Yeah, ski sharp looks interesting, have been considering it for awhile, just hate to invest in another edge sharpening product. I think I presently have a Toyo, that goes for like $70+ and works good on the side, but no base. So you really like the Skivisions product?


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2012)

andyzee said:


> Yeah, ski sharp looks interesting, have been considering it for awhile, just hate to invest in another edge sharpening product. I think I presently have a Toyo, that goes for like $70+ and works good on the side, but no base. So you really like the Skivisions product?



I've had both the ski visions edge sharpener and base planer for well over a decade each, and prior to that I was a decade plus hand file/file guide guy for another decade or so. Their edge sharpener is a very good product for about 99% of self tuners out there -in maybe an uber elite racer might want a fresh hand file and a precisely machined file guide, but those folks usually already have a service tech tuning their skis for them! 

My ski visions edge tuner has held up great, and just like every now and then you need to get a new, fresh hand file and/or stone for a file guide, every now and then I order a new set of file and/or stone inserts for my ski sharp (usually about $10-$15 a pair depending on what insert you're ordering)

In all honesty, the dremmel driven edge tune is the 1st edge tuning product in a long time that I actually wanted to get, and so far i've been very impressed with it, and my family has been telling me how much better their skis are holding, even to the point where my wife now is looking for the slickest patches on the hill, just because she can hold on them where most folks are skidding!


----------



## marcski (Feb 12, 2012)

drjeff said:


> I've had both the ski visions edge sharpener and base planer for well over a decade each, and prior to that I was a decade plus hand file/file guide guy for another decade or so. Their edge sharpener is a very good product for about 99% of self tuners out there -in maybe an uber elite racer might want a fresh hand file and a precisely machined file guide, but those folks usually already have a service tech tuning their skis for them!
> 
> My ski visions edge tuner has held up great, and just like every now and then you need to get a new, fresh hand file and/or stone for a file guide, every now and then I order a new set of file and/or stone inserts for my ski sharp (usually about $10-$15 a pair depending on what insert you're ordering)
> 
> In all honesty, the dremmel driven edge tune is the 1st edge tuning product in a long time that I actually wanted to get, and so far i've been very impressed with it, and my family has been telling me how much better their skis are holding, even to the point where my wife now is looking for the slickest patches on the hill, just because she can hold on them where most folks are skidding!



I think Jeff was inhaling some wax fumes last night with a few cold ones!.  Either that or its really cold and windy out there this morning.


----------



## andyzee (Feb 12, 2012)

marcski said:


> I think Jeff was inhaling some wax fumes last night with a few cold ones!.  Either that or its really cold and windy out there this morning.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 12, 2012)

marcski said:


> I think Jeff was inhaling some wax fumes last night with a few cold ones!.  Either that or its really cold and windy out there this morning.



COLD AND WINDY!! Plus the fact that my townhouse complex had its once a year private "AM EXPRESS" at Mount Snow today where we got to get on the hill 30 min (2 runs) before lifts opened to the public at 8 today and the Bluebird Express and its WARM bubbles weren't quite ready to load at 7:30 so we rode the Grand Summit Express in wind chills well into the double digits below 0 this AM had me more than willing to take some LONG breaks this AM!


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the report! I'm very interested in this product though I will likely wait and see how you like it after several tunes.  That cncave edge is perfect for the conditions we have had this year but I think I would want to flatten that out a bit on all but the hardest days.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 13, 2012)

i havent been getting a great edge while hand tuning....then it dawned on my i havent scrapped my sidewalls..sidewall planer on order, i'm sure that'll solve the issue....i do like the idea of the dremel attachment.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 13, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Thanks for the report! I'm very interested in this product though I will likely wait and see how you like it after several tunes.  That cncave edge is perfect for the conditions we have had this year but I think I would want to flatten that out a bit on all but the hardest days.



Yup, been thinking about that, especially since the families skis are headed out to Utah in 2 weeks. My wife actually asked me to NOT tune hers with the edge tune before we ski in VT next weekend, so that her edges will be as she put it "a more normal sharpness" when he hit the hopefully softer snow in Utah   Just going to pass the medium grit gummi stones in my ski sharp for next weekend in VT


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2012)

Just used my new sidewall planer... Wow.. What a difference in the tune


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Mar 7, 2012)

Doc...how's the new toy still treating you?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 7, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> Doc...how's the new toy still treating you?



Going to fire it back up Friday evening when I get back upto VT.  I actually just used a diamond stone in my Ski Visions Ski Sharp before I sent my families skis to Utah for our vacation last week, as my wife and I almost felt that the concave edge profile that the Edge Tune gave might actually be too aggressive for the soft snow in Utah!

A freshly Edge Tuned edge will be on our skis this Saturday when I take the kids up to Killington for the Mountain Dew Vertical Challenge qualifier race and then cruising aroudn Mount Snow on Sunday and Monday


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Jun 6, 2012)

DOC...still eyeing this toy, esp for my daughters race skis...

let me know your thoughts as you've now had it a while and have played with it....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 3, 2012)

i'm still thinking about picking this up...yes/no??


----------



## drjeff (Oct 4, 2012)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> i'm still thinking about picking this up...yes/no??



Buy it!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 4, 2012)

i have the craftsman version of the dremel with a threaded collar so it should work...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 11, 2012)

it'll be here today....will post report once i fire it up


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 17, 2012)

sparks are a flyin'.....takes some time to dial in, but once done its a nice sharp edge....been practicing on some older, out of service skis, working well.....will start hitting the quiver in the next week or so...


----------



## Madroch (Oct 18, 2012)

thinking about one of these.. but concerned about my aptitude level.  I hand tune but can never get that riding on rails edge I got from ski shop tunes.  Moreover, seems like it is really hard in my area to get a good tune these days... got two poor tunes last year from two different shops-


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 18, 2012)

as Doc said "buy it"


----------



## Madroch (Oct 18, 2012)

On it... Prolly should pick up a sidewall planer also..


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Oct 19, 2012)

for sure...


----------



## Madroch (Oct 29, 2012)

Just ordered one, and a base flattener-- I had been hand filing, but this should help.  Now, all I need is a sidewall planer.....


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 6, 2012)

will take some time to get the feel of it and get the results you are looking for ,,,, practice on old skis first and dont rush


----------



## Madroch (Nov 6, 2012)

Sound advice- should have practiced on kids skis I just sold- will have to break out my old straight skis- also just ordered some new stones....


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2012)

Quick question-  been working wit hteh TR edge tune-- practiced on some old skis, and it worked great on one of the newer pairs.  When I tried to tune another- did not work well at all.  I am assuming it is because I had not planed the sidewalls.  I now have a sidewall planer-- and still did not work so well after planing sidewalls.  I also diamond stone/rough stoened the edges in case they were hardened-- still not a good edge.  I have dressed the grinding stone also.  Still no luck.  Is it possible the sidewalls have ruined the grinding stone.  I have others-- and not sure what the life of each stone is-- may try a new stone.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Quick question- been working wit hteh TR edge tune-- practiced on some old skis, and it worked great on one of the newer pairs. When I tried to tune another- did not work well at all. I am assuming it is because I had not planed the sidewalls. I now have a sidewall planer-- and still did not work so well after planing sidewalls. I also diamond stone/rough stoened the edges in case they were hardened-- still not a good edge. I have dressed the grinding stone also. Still no luck. Is it possible the sidewalls have ruined the grinding stone. I have others-- and not sure what the life of each stone is-- may try a new stone.



Sometimes I've found that if I manually create a bit more of an angle with the edgetune so that the stone in the dremmel engages the edge a bit more (read as I see sparks  ) that i'm fine and have yet to create an edge that way that's too sharp and causing the ski to really hook up and get grabby


----------



## Madroch (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks-- will try that-- I know that when practicing and I erred by not following the angle guide-- I got a really sharp edge.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Madroch said:


> Thanks-- will try that-- I know that when practicing and I erred by not following the angle guide-- I got a really sharp edge.



My hunch is what happens after a couple of uses of the edge tune on a pair of skis, just like when you use a file guide and do it the "old fashioned" way, is that the 1st few times, as "setting" your new adge angles, relatively speaking your removing a bunch of material (edge + sidewall) to initially create that angle.  Then after it's been established, most subsequent tunes at that same angle, unless there's been structural damage to the shape of the edge via rock hits, etc will be more of a polishing event rather than a major sparkfest like we've all seen the 1st couple of times we put the dremmel on the edges.

All I know is that even if the quantity of sparks I'm seeing while the dremmel is spinning that stone along my edge is done compared to the 1st pass with it across that same edge, I still end up with a SHARP edge


----------

